# 6.01.605.05 710RD RUU



## Camaro305

Does anyone have (and can they share) the 6.01.605.05 710RD RUU for the Inc2? Many thanks.


----------



## fsiddique

Please someone post this if they have it. Thanks in advanced!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18873-ruu-htc-incredible-2-signed-ruus-pg32imgzip/page__st__20#entry692015


----------



## ALDO101T

what rom are you running now


----------



## Camaro305

ALDO101T said:


> what rom are you running now


If you are asking me, I am running the latest OTA (5.10.605.9). It seems that 6.01.605.05 710 RD was going to be released, or will be soon, because if you Google 6.01.605.05 710 RD a result from the HTC website is there, and the description indicates a download of it available, however if you click the result, you get the 5.10.605.9 file. Strange.


----------

